# Drill Press Jig



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi there everyone..

I just purchased a drill press and I am working on a project that I need to repeat the same dimensions on a work piece and I'm wondering if anyone could recommend a jig that would line up everything quickly instead measuring up 1 at a time..

Time is a key and I would like to make it out of scrap material for now..

My drill press is bench top mounted…

Thanks LJ's


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Since I don't think you have a drill press table yet, you can just clamp something to your metal on your drill press to align the pieces. Something like this would even do unless it's more complicated than I'm thinking:


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

What you really need is a DP Table & Fence, with stops.

Do a search, here on LJs, for "Drill Press Table" and you will see tons of examples.
There are "down & dirty", git 'er done versions along with works of art!!!

Pick one that will suit your needs, for now….
Then you will have a better idea of what you want.

EDIT: Dave posted an even quicker "git 'er done" jig!!!


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

You already have good advice from Dave and Randy, so I wii add this off question response. To prevent blow out on the hole exit, drill into some scrap wood beneath your project piece.

Happy drilling!


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm having difficulty because the piece I'm workung on is 2" thick and 18" long.. I'm starting to wish this drill press had a LED on it … But this is a very isolated incident because I'm introducing the drill mid project and not at the beginning…

I drilled the holes and thry don't line up… So I either scrap the project and start from the beginning or sand 1/8" into the pieces and sand down the edges so there flush…

I'll make it work !!!!!!


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

Have you thought about making a ¼-in. template where you mark everything precisely and cut everything precisely, then overlay that to mark your holes? Also, if you don't have brad point drill bits, now is the time to get some. They will help you pinpoint center.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Have you thought about making a ¼-in. template where you mark everything precisely and cut everything precisely, then overlay that to mark your holes? Also, if you don t have brad point drill bits, now is the time to get some. They will help you pinpoint center.
> 
> - wbrisett


I would agree with this one or the one with the picture that Dave has shown. IF getting all of the Holes in the same place is all you are trying to do.

IE: "I drilled the holes and thry don't line up." This should not be a difficult procedure.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

If the piece is moving about as the bit is engaging you'll get inconsistent results with or without a jig, sometime the item needs clamping. you could also mill one then use it as a gauge for the next hole, just uses the 1st cut for all.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Care to share a pic of what you are attempting to do?

Measure twice, cut once. But you knoww that already, I am sure.
Make a jig. Clamp it securely and make test cuts to confirm the jig is placed correctly.

Note: You can never ave too many clamps.

Good luck.
Mike

Note: Check out my table.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88393

It works great.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Care to share a pic of what you are attempting to do?
> 
> Measure twice, cut once. But you knoww that already, I am sure.
> Make a jig. Clamp it securely and make test cuts to confirm the jig is placed correctly.
> ...


Hi Mike,

I made my own drill press table with a fence it doesn't look half as good as yours but its functional..see it here
 if you want


----------

